# yellow belt technics



## Manny (Aug 5, 2009)

Well I have been exposed to 8 kenpo techs: delayed sword, altternating maces,sword of destruction,deflectinh hammer,captured twigs,grasp of death.checking the storm and mace of agression, I thiunk this week I finish with attacking mace and sword and hammer.

10 techs I have to memorice, I just wonder taining twice per week when I am goping to be prepared to yellow belt examination, yes I know this is subjetive, but maybe in three months I can acomplish this.

Manny


----------



## punisher73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Don't be so concerned about the belt itself.  That should only be an outward reflection of a certain degree of knowledge.

Your goal should be learning the material and making it your own.  When that happens you would have no problem with any testing.  But, if you set a goal for a belt only than you will gloss over many important lessons along the way.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 5, 2009)

Manny said:


> Well I have been exposed to 8 kenpo techs: delayed sword, altternating maces,sword of destruction,deflectinh hammer,captured twigs,grasp of death.checking the storm and mace of agression, I thiunk this week I finish with attacking mace and sword and hammer.
> 
> 10 techs I have to memorice, I just wonder taining twice per week when I am goping to be prepared to yellow belt examination, yes I know this is subjetive, but maybe in three months I can acomplish this.
> 
> Manny


Belt levels are incentives to train. Once you become disciplined you should be able to put away the rank hunting (I say at brown) and train for trainings sake. On the other hand the cerimonial signifagance of coming up through the ranks is very motivating and exhilerating. That is why I am all for testing for multiple stripes on colored belts. And three months sounds about right for an adult and a year for a kid, at least.
Sean


----------



## MattJ (Aug 5, 2009)

And to follow up with what punisher said, make sure you are not just learning the techniques, without the concurrent understanding of the principles involved. Have they explained marriage of gravity, and how to apply it? Colliding forces? Height, width, and depth zones? Leverage points? 

You should have an understanding of these (at a minimum), before your instructors seek to promote you. 

Keep training and have fun!


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 5, 2009)

MattJ said:


> And to follow up with what punisher said, make sure you are not just learning the techniques, without the concurrent understanding of the principles involved. Have they explained marriage of gravity, and how to apply it? Colliding forces? Height, width, and depth zones? Leverage points?
> 
> You should have an understanding of these (at a minimum), before your instructors seek to promote you.
> 
> Keep training and have fun!


Um... I don't know this term coliding forces. Could you explain? real quick. Is it like the exponentials of impact or something?


----------



## MattJ (Aug 5, 2009)

*strips TOD of his yellow belt* :shock:
Ha, just kidding. I may have the term wrong, as I have been out of EPAK for about 10 years. But it refers to using the opponent's incoming momentum to add to the force of your own strike. This was taught early on at EPAK schools in my area (Baltimore). 

Apologies if I garbled that one.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Aug 5, 2009)

Is the only practice you get during class or do you practice at home also? In general, when you test depends on what you put into it plus whatever the expectations of your instructor. 

Being the short term in which you've taken up "kenpo" I am highly doubtful that you've actually *learned* all these techniques. Simply mimicing the movement is not learning the technique. 

Techniques are a vehicle to help you understand the guiding principles behind what make the maneuvers work. In the end, the text-book write ups don't matter. The idea is to be able to subconciously place applicable maneuvers into the necessary sequences based on the everchanging variables of an attack. You will never reach that level by mimicing movement...only through understanding and being able to apply the underlying principles. 

Kenpo is more "science" than it is "art" actually... The physical application is only a fraction of what kenpo is, a large part is also mental. 

Has your instructor said anything about a written exam, or even verbal, on certain principles and their application as part of your belt testing?


----------



## Manny (Aug 5, 2009)

I got it. I'm a little exited by the Kenpo that's all.I think as I comprehen the techs and aply them well it will be time to test, in the mean while just have fun and learn and comprehend the techs.

Manny


----------



## shaolinmonkmark (Aug 5, 2009)

Manny said:


> Well I have been exposed to 8 kenpo techs: delayed sword, altternating maces,sword of destruction,deflectinh hammer,captured twigs,grasp of death.checking the storm and mace of agression, I thiunk this week I finish with attacking mace and sword and hammer.
> 
> 10 techs I have to memorice, I just wonder taining twice per week when I am goping to be prepared to yellow belt examination, yes I know this is subjetive, but maybe in three months I can acomplish this.
> 
> Manny


 

youtube:thundering hammers.
Speakman has a really good one!
: o P


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 5, 2009)

MattJ said:


> *strips TOD of his yellow belt* :shock:
> Ha, just kidding. I may have the term wrong, as I have been out of EPAK for about 10 years. But it refers to using the opponent's incoming momentum to add to the force of your own strike. This was taught early on at EPAK schools in my area (Baltimore).
> 
> Apologies if I garbled that one.



Borrowed Force perhaps is a more common term?


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 5, 2009)

Manny said:


> Well I have been exposed to 8 kenpo techs: delayed sword, altternating maces,sword of destruction,deflectinh hammer,captured twigs,grasp of death.checking the storm and mace of agression, I thiunk this week I finish with attacking mace and sword and hammer.
> 
> 10 techs I have to memorice, I just wonder taining twice per week when I am goping to be prepared to yellow belt examination, yes I know this is subjetive, but maybe in three months I can acomplish this.
> 
> Manny



Manny,

Congratulations and I am glad that you are enjoying your journey so far.  There's a lot to learn and I think many of the others were definitely encouraging you to enjoy the journey and not be too concerned with the destination.  In any case, for an adult training twice a week with an instructor, and roughly equal that individually, I would think that 3 months is a good time, but let your instructor help with that too.  Some people pick it up quickly, some people take a bit longer and it's all part of the fun of it.

Good luck and enjoy it!!!!


----------



## MattJ (Aug 5, 2009)

mwd0818 said:


> Borrowed Force perhaps is a more common term?


 
I seem to remember that we used that term most specifically for when an opponent was pulling us to them (Mace of Aggression, for example), but I guess it's the same either way.

Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## still learning (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello, Rule of thumb here....for every hour of classroom training you should add 5 hours of home training....

then remembering all the 10 techniques in three months? ...is very easy if done this way...home training  ...(more the better)

Any techniques  you are learning is BLACK BELT TECHNIQUES...regardless of your level (yellow)...

Your first stance, holding the fist correctly, the first punch...everything should be consider as Black belt techniques....(the stuffs you are learning..do you see any black belts do it differently?)

just wanted to add this...everytime in you are in any stance...drop it about 1/2 or so.....DO THIS EVER TIME...MAKE IT A HABIT..study this well!  ..you will be surprise how much faster you can move about..and the power increase!

GET the book: Living the martial art way, by Forrest E. Morgan, Maj USAF
and you will understand the above info's on training...GREAT BOOK TO READ!!!

Aloha,  ( should have bought two of them...so I could read it again...HUH? )


----------



## mwd0818 (Aug 6, 2009)

MattJ said:


> I seem to remember that we used that term most specifically for when an opponent was pulling us to them (Mace of Aggression, for example), but I guess it's the same either way.
> 
> Thank you for clarifying.



I used to look at the term the same way, but someone pointed that out and I ran with it.  Makes sense . . .

"Listen man . . . you might want to stop headbutting my fist.  I think it's starting to do some damage."

"See, there you go again . . .now your nose is broken."

"I really don't think you are going to hurt my fingernail with your eye socket . . .  No man . . . really . . . oh . . . see?  Told you."

"Oh, now you're going to hurt my foot with your groin???  It's not going to work . . . "


----------



## Manny (Aug 6, 2009)

mwd0818 said:


> Manny,
> 
> Congratulations and I am glad that you are enjoying your journey so far. There's a lot to learn and I think many of the others were definitely encouraging you to enjoy the journey and not be too concerned with the destination. In any case, for an adult training twice a week with an instructor, and roughly equal that individually, I would think that 3 months is a good time, but let your instructor help with that too. Some people pick it up quickly, some people take a bit longer and it's all part of the fun of it.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy it!!!!


 
Thank you as yopu said the journey is the most exiting thing, I will keep in the path.

Manny


----------



## Manny (Aug 6, 2009)

still learning said:


> Hello, Rule of thumb here....for every hour of classroom training you should add 5 hours of home training....
> 
> then remembering all the 10 techniques in three months? ...is very easy if done this way...home training ...(more the better)
> 
> ...


 
Thank you again.For me is dificult to train home 5 hours jejejejeje, my job demands me 10 hours a day and family is another issue.There are times when I'm alone in my offcie that I just lock the door and practices a little but just a little, any how I'm not in a hurry and as you guys have told me .... is the journey of kenpo so let's enjoy it.

BTW my black karate gi has just arrived, this friday my sensei will give it to me in a seremony, I hope this gi would fit me right.

Manny


----------



## Kenpo17 (Aug 30, 2009)

Well, when I tested for my yellow belt, it took me about 4 months from the time I recieved my white belt, but keep in mind everyone learns techniques and forms at different speeds, and depending on how fast you pick up on the information, will tell you when you feel ready to test.  Good luck with the test, and I hope you learn Kenpo for many years to come!


----------

